# [HARDWARE] Besoin avis soucis matériel avec le PC principal

## HazeC5

B'soir.

Voilà depuis quelques mois, lorsque j'allumais le PC principal ,celui-ci démarrait ,puis au bout de 3 secondes s'éteignait. Il me fallait plusieurs tentatives afin qu'il démarre complètement.

Depuis 3 semaines il ne s'allume plus du tout...Je pensais à 1 soucis d'alimentation. J'en ai donc racheté 1 neuve,que j'ai reçu il y a 4jours.Mais là le problème demeure.

Donc j'ai débranché tout les périphs (disques, lecteurs, carte graphique) et n'ai laissé que l'alim, la carte mère et le processeur ,mais toujours pareil.

J'ai essayé avec 3 autres alimentation différentes mais ca ne change rien dès que j'appuie sur ON, le PC démarre et après 3 secondes  j'entends 1 clic et il s'éteint. Le bios n'a même pas le temps d'apparaître.

Donc je pense que c'est la carte mère !!!

J'ai tel à mon revendeur local qui m'explique que ça peut venir de n'importe quoi, alors je lui précise bien qu'il n'y a que le processeur l'alim et la CM...Il demande 45€ pour faire un diagnostic ,or étant au chômage, je ne peux me permettre de faire ce diagnostic , d'autant que je suis maintenant quasi certain à 99% que c'est bien la CM qui est défectueuse... 

Ce n'est pas la RAM, car le mois dernier j'ai acheté 1 barrette d'1Go Kingston + 1 autre barrette d'1Go PNY qui fonctionnent toutes les 2. (actuellement sur ce PC de secours)

Je précise aussi que ce n'est pas le processeur qui est mort car lorsque j'arrivais à booter le PC ,celui-ci fonctionnait comme à son habitude et ce aussi longtemps que le PC tournait (il tourne quasi 24h/24).

Et dès que le PC était froid plus moyen de démarrer correctement, jusqu'à ce qu'il ne démarre + du tout...

Donc j'aimerais votre avis sur la question. Car j'envisage de racheter 1CM afin de récupérer mon prescott et pouvoir utiliser mon 1er Disque dur SATA acheté il ya 1 mois (Sur ce PC je n'ai pas de SATA malheureusement), ni de pâte thermique pour mettre le prescott sur ce PC (puis ça m'embête car si je rachète 1CM, il va falloir que je re-permute le tout sur l'autre....)

Je ne vois pas quel autre composant pourrait avoir lâché ! C'ets la raison pour  laquelle  je m'adresse à des experts que vous êtes.

Par avance merci.

Bonne nuit @+   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

As-tu vérifié le comportement du ventilo du CPU ?

S'il est encrassé ou mal lubrifié, il est possible qu'il ne démarre pas correctement à froid, ce qui pourrait placer l'alimentation et/ou la CM en mode "sécurité" pour éviter de claquer le CPU.

Solution : un bon nettoyage et 1 goutte d'huile surfine sur l'axe du rotor.

Vérifier aussi la config du BIOS au niveau du monitoring des ventilos (dépend de ton type de CM).

Vérifie aussi les gros condensateurs qui se trouvent en général à proximité du CPU : une perte d'électrolyte (humidité) serait un signe de fatigue ou carrément de claquage d'un étage d'alimentation de la CM qui débouche alors sur la mise en sécurité de l'alimentation centrale (c'est le "clic" que tu entends).

Là, c'est plus grave, à moins d'être un as du fer à souder ...

Mais en tout cas, 45 €, c'est pratiquement le prix d'une nouvelle CM d'entrée de gamme. A mon avis, il serait absurde de les gaspiller pour un diagnostic qui sera peut-être fatal ...

Mes 2 cents ...

----------

## HazeC5

Salut   :Exclamation: 

ghoti Oui j'ai vérifié et démonté le ventilo afin de le nettoyer ,et il fonctionne parfaitement.

Pour le bios malheureusement je n'y ai même pas accès puisque le PC s'éteint avant que l'écran s'allume. J'ai aussi faire un clear CMOS avec la broche.Mais sans résultat ...   :Twisted Evil: 

Je ne suis pas un pro en matière d'électronique,mais je vais vérifier tout à l'heure ce sont tu as parlé au sujet du condensateur.. Pour l'humidité , elle ne dépasse jamais 53% dans la pièce.

Il y a 2jours mon beauf m'a aussi suggéré que cela peut venir du condensateur, mais de toute manière je doute que l'on puisse changer cette pièce.

Toujours est-il que je vais pas claquer 45e pour faire 1 diagnostic , je préfère me racheter direct 1 autre CM , que j'aurais pour le même prix et identique à celle-ci (voir + performante ) .D'autant que comme je suis certain que c'est la CM qui est morte, ce sera 45€ de perdus inutilement   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Merci pour ta proposition, je vous tiens au jus dès mon réveil.

Bonne fin de nuit/journée et @ + tard   :Exclamation: 

----------

## ghoti

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Pour l'humidité , elle ne dépasse jamais 53% dans la pièce.

 

En fait, je voulais parler de traces éventuelles d'écoulement de liquide (électrolyte) au niveau des condensateurs !  :Wink: 

Il y a plusieurs condensateurs (en général une dizaine). Classiquement, ils ont la forme de petits cylindres verticaux groupés à proximité du support de CPU.

Cet article t'en dira un peu plus même si l'intervention qu'ils proposent est très délicate...

D'autres infos ici .

----------

## HazeC5

Salut !

ghoti Je viens de vérifier tous les condos , tout semble correct à 1ère vue.A 1ère vue aucun n'a gonflé ou est rouillé...

Cependant j'ai lu tes 2 liens , et c'est exactement le soucis que j'ai que celui du post de commentcamarche.net.

Je précise que la CM à 5 ans révolues , et que par moment elle a beaucoup souffert (reboot à l'arrache, coupures de jus ), ainsi qu'être restée allumée pendant 1 temps quai inquantifiable ( Le PC était allumé quasi H24 , sauf rare fois ! )

----------

